# Varying Temperature For Espresso Extraction



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> If anyone has any Jampit, and has a machine with a Pid, it would be interesting if they could experiment a little with temp as having a lever machine thats one thing I cannot do! A trick with Jampit, is to go for a shorter, gloupy pour. Discard the first 5 seconds, capture the next 15 and discard the rest. When you get it right, you capture the sweetspot and this is one bean that really does that well


It would be really handy if there was a sticky or similar in the bean sub-forum where people could add their experiences using different temperatures or even ratios.

As fun as it is to go on the voyage of discovery yourself sometimes it is better to use a map (saves a lot of beans as well).

ps. this is where someone probably directs me to precisely the above, already in existence!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personal use only

Higher temp - to obtain higher extraction yield , use it for fruitier bean profiles of balanced roast, to extract more sweetness

Lower Temp i would use for a more developed roast to reduce say bitterness

I might try some Refract results at different tempos at some point


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Gail says "been there, done that"

[video=youtube;4jpcJ9jr-L4]


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Maybe its just me, but I am never 100% sure about some of their shots. They have the occasional gusher and still seem to think it "tastes great"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Maybe its just me, but I am never 100% sure about some of their shots. They have the occasional gusher and still seem to think it "tastes great"


I'm hugely sceptical.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

and we still don't know what Kat looks like.

Some mysteries are not meant to be solved.

Like the Loch Ness Monster or what happens to all my socks.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I subscribe to this blog as it has some really interesting info on here. They've done a post on temp in the last couple of days which is really interesting and it sounds like they are going to do a more experimental follow up









http://www.fivesenses.com.au/blog/2015/04/08/brew-temperature-and-it-s-effects-on-espresso


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Maybe its just me, but I am never 100% sure about some of their shots. They have the occasional gusher and still seem to think it "tastes great"


I'm with you, I used to watch their videos religiously but not so much these days. They are sometimes informative and provide sound theory though.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

by the way - I would like to point out that the typo in the title is entirely the doing of Mr Boots.

I know perfectly well that it is spelt expesso


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Xpenno said:


> I subscribe to this blog as it has some really interesting info on here. They've done a post on temp in the last couple of days which is really interesting and it sounds like they are going to do a more experimental follow up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was really interesting. So perhaps I wasn't too far wrong in thinking the slightly more acidic shots that I got with Sage DB (compared to Rocket R58) might have been down to temperature.

Foundry's Yirg at 94C on the Sage and 107C (which equates to 94.6C) on the Rocket. Not much difference but maybe significant in the cup. By Boot's reckoning the Yirg could handle going up a degree or two.

This has definitely inspired me to have a play using the Sage this weekend.


----------

